# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна учебная конфигурация  1С предприятие.

## vmit2005

Для сотрудника склада. Просто попробовать как с 1С работать. Как принять товар, как отправить, как оформить накладные.  Понятно, что на рабочем месте будет все не так, но хоть как-то попробовать.
Большой базы данных не надо, 5..10 хватит.
Кто что посоветует.

----------


## GTA33

1С Управление торговлей 11
или 1 Розница, если небольшой склад-магазин

----------


## Online_Z

Если речь о учебных конфигурациях, которые могут запускаться на учебной версии платформы, то на официальном сайте 1с можно бесплатно скачать учебные БП, УТ и УНФ

----------

